# Rented house being used as a brothel!!



## remey (28 Jul 2009)

Hi,
Last night detectives called to our home to say that our rented property was being used as a brothel!! 
It appears that the woman we let it to is never there (except when we call to collect rent at agreed time). We receive rent allowance for it but she pays the balance. 
The detectives have been watching the house for a couple of weeks and have never seen her so it appears it has been sublet for this business.
They have advertised a beauty massage business at the address but this is in breach of contract too and against the law I believe?

My husband has to call this evening with the detectives to evict them.
My query is are there likely to be any repercussions, these people always tend to know their 'rights'. They are fraudently claiming from the HSE. I'm presuming that because she's in breach of contract we'll have no prob evicting her there & then. We'll ring the PRTB today also for advice.

Any other pointers to be aware of???


----------



## Caveat (28 Jul 2009)

Surely the detectives themselves have advised on this - no?

If not I would ask them as well as the PRTB.

If they are presumably calling to arrest just change the locks and secure the place first of all - will you even need to go through the process of 'evicting' them?


----------



## remey (28 Jul 2009)

To be honest the detectives are just telling us we need to get them out as they are comitting fraud-claiming from HSE. They werent 100% if we need to follow the lease guidelines or not. They cant prove its being run as a brothel despite 'knowing' it. They said its very difficult to prove in court so we'll probably have to take the approach of evicting on the basis that they've sublet or are running a business (beauty massage!!!) out of it.  We are just going to evict them there & then. We want them out asap. We'll see what the PRTB say. Surely they couldnt have any comeback?


----------



## onq (28 Jul 2009)

1. Get qualified legal advice.

2. Don't accept any under-the-counter payments.

HTH

ONQ


----------



## Caveat (28 Jul 2009)

remey said:


> Surely they couldnt have any comeback?


 
As _ong_ says, probably better to get legal advice but if it were me, I wouldn't worry about it. They have more problems on their plate than being evicted and given the circumstances I don't think a judge would look too favourably on any possible claim of unjust eviction or anything if it were to arise.

I would however make it clear, in writing, why they are being evicted.


----------



## remey (28 Jul 2009)

Yes I think you're right. We'll do that just to cover our own backs but I cant imagine anything going in their favour. The detectives said they should be running a mile if they get a whiff of detectives being on to them so hopefully we'll have no probs. The PRTB said we've to give 7 days notice for such serious antisocial behaviour. Thats madness. I think we'll be getting them out quicker than that.


----------



## DavyJones (28 Jul 2009)

Wow, how interesting. Just goes to show how out of touch the PRTB are and it shows they are anti land lord to a degree.

BTW, any chance of PM'ing me the address?




 (I jest )


----------



## rekhib (28 Jul 2009)

I had the same problem with a property in Dublin a few years back (pre-PRTB). Prior to 'the sting', the tenants had found the time to paint the place, add some furnishings including a new TV. Never heard from the detectives or the tenants (unsurprisingly) following the arrest. The SVP benefited nicely...


----------



## Yeager (28 Jul 2009)

Happened a friends house in Sligo - they moved them along with the gardai (who said they couldn't do anything) and never heard from them again. They are used to getting moved along so they just went. They asked for deposit back but were told go and jump - they didn't make a big deal outta that after. 

Only people upset were satisified customers who tried returning a couple of times for a 'massage'.

Cost them a few quid though as they got the steam cleaners in to do the carpets and beds to clean the 'massage oils' off.

I would get some legal advise though not everyone might be as understanding.


----------



## Caveat (29 Jul 2009)

Yeager said:


> ... they got the steam cleaners in to do the carpets and beds to clean the 'massage oils' off.


 
Eeeewww!


----------



## sparkeee (29 Jul 2009)

double the rent.


----------



## Caveat (29 Jul 2009)

sparkeee said:


> double the rent.


 
But you better be careful what you say when you go to collect it - whatever you do, don't introduce your self as the 'rent boy' !


----------



## remey (29 Jul 2009)

Update...

Well my husband headed off to meet the detectives last night in a local pub carpaprk before heading to the house. 4 detectives...in bullet proof vests. 3 went on around in their car and one stayed in husbands car. Pulled into the estate....detective said you're in the wong estate, husband said no I'm not. Turns out they had the wrong bloody house!!
I'd say our poor tenants ears were burning all day yesterday with the amount of giving out we did about her!!!!

DavyJones....I can tell you where the real one is now if you like ;-)


----------



## amgd28 (29 Jul 2009)

Unbelievable - where did the guard's get their information from then? PRTB?
God help us all


----------



## TheRebelRam (29 Jul 2009)

ha ha, just spent 5 minutes reading all the posts building up to the superb ending.......
brilliant, brought a smile to my face anyway.....lol.......


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Jul 2009)

Was very interested in your post as a friend found herself in a similar position some time ago. However it was only when I read the "punch line" that I really enjoyed it.
I don't suppose you enjoyed it very much but many thanks for giving us all a good laugh


----------



## round1 (29 Jul 2009)

funny story but a bit scary though when you think of the legislation being rushed through allowing a guard's uncorraborated opinion to be used in court.............


----------



## DavyJones (29 Jul 2009)

remey said:


> Update...
> 
> Well my husband headed off to meet the detectives last night in a local pub carpaprk before heading to the house. 4 detectives...in bullet proof vests. 3 went on around in their car and one stayed in husbands car. Pulled into the estate....detective said you're in the wong estate, husband said no I'm not. Turns out they had the wrong bloody house!!
> I'd say our poor tenants ears were burning all day yesterday with the amount of giving out we did about her!!!!
> ...



Thats brilliant, Police Academy, Irish style.


----------



## remey (30 Jul 2009)

I know...its madness alright. It is funny and we've managed to get good mileage out of it but you still have to wonder how such a silly mistake was made. In fairness the detective was absolutely mortified. Imagine if we had have called to the tenant on our own that day or whatever...
Glad it entertained some of ye though...;-)


----------

